
Website development please help and see if my website is okay - stoves
http://www.stoveandgo.co.uk
======
therealbensan
On a mobile browser, the branding is really difficult to read. The copyright
could also use some work.

------
romgrk
Labels on the navbar and dropdown menu are way too small.

